

Sweet 16 - jetskindo
http://rustyshelf.org/2015/04/09/sweet16/

======
bootload
thought this was going to be on Woz's byte-code interpreter for 16bit
calculations on Apple][ 8bit 6502 :(
[http://www.6502.org/source/interpreters/sweet16.htm](http://www.6502.org/source/interpreters/sweet16.htm)

